# dads.....



## bobcycles (Aug 25, 2019)

It was his dads bike....so we all need to pay a little more than the actual value....
maybe 7 or 8 times more.

because it was his dads.

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=193051659961

plus it has some nice Chinese tires on it and mickey mouse bell.




Soon I will be listing an incomplete phantom that was my *Grampas*.....for *5000.00*  because it was gramps...and he was *realllllly old.*


----------



## Nashman (Aug 25, 2019)

bobcycles said:


> It was his dads bike....so we all need to pay a little more than the actual value....
> maybe 7 or 8 times more.
> 
> because it was his dads.
> ...



Time capsule mint. "some say I'm a dreamer, but I'm not the only one" I'm sure his Dad was a swell guy, but I'd suggest this was in "mid resto" stage?


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 25, 2019)

I just love cock and bull stories, and you're always keeping me entertained Bob!


----------



## John G04 (Aug 25, 2019)

Wait so if this bike was his dads and is 2k and the same bike but incomplete owned by his grandpa is 5k if I have someone 100 years old buy my panther for 5 minutes than I buy it back can I resell it for 10k?


----------



## Brutuskend (Aug 25, 2019)

No rack and tail light. No fender light cover. No front brake. 
Seems people add 2/3 to the worth of a bike because of the sentimental value THEY precieve it has to OTHERS.


----------



## partsguy (Aug 25, 2019)

It may have been $5,000 but I see it is $2,000 now


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 25, 2019)

partsguy said:


> It may have been $5,000 but I see it is $2,000 now




The seller has one revision, and that was on the information not the pricing.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Aug 25, 2019)

" It’s been sitting protective in our basement.    It’s made with loving care.       A beauty     I don’t ship.  So it’s local  buyer.      I listed at 150lbs.  I have no clue the weight.   My dad knew all the tech info   "                           Is this what they mean by "The Dumbing Down of America "  ?    :eek:


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 25, 2019)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> " It’s been sitting protective in our basement.    It’s made with loving care.       A beauty     I don’t ship.  So it’s local  buyer.      I listed at 150lbs.  I have no clue the weight.   My dad knew all the tech info   "                           Is this what they mean by "The Dumbing Down of America "  ?    :eek:








.


----------



## 5760rj (Aug 25, 2019)

bobcycles said:


> It was his dads bike....so we all need to pay a little more than the actual value....
> maybe 7 or 8 times more.
> 
> because it was his dads.
> ...



Hey the Seat is the same color as the filing cabinet, what are the odds


----------



## 5760rj (Aug 25, 2019)

5760rj said:


> Hey the Seat is the same color as the filing cabinet, what are the odds



im really surprised at all of you over looking the free shipping!!!


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 25, 2019)

5760rj said:


> im really surprised at all of you over looking the free shipping!!!




Free shipping huh? Well, I did, or I should say I tried to read the sellers description and I did see this. I'm surprised you over looked  it.  lol 

This bike was my late dads treasure.    My dad recently passed and I want this bike to be sold as a collectible treasure.  Dated 1950s.   My dad was a gifted bike repairman. He owned a few shops in lower westchester county    He stopped working on the bike a few yrs ago after his stroke.  It’s been sitting protective in our basement.    It’s made with loving care.       A beauty    * I don’t ship.  So it’s local  buyer*.      I listed at 150lbs.  I have no clue the weight.   My dad knew all the tech info


----------



## spoker (Aug 26, 2019)

its at $1000 now,ive seen worse buys on here!!


----------



## vincev (Aug 26, 2019)

At least gramps did an accurate restoration.I would buy it but 150 pound bikes are a little too heavy for my bike racks.


----------



## BFGforme (Aug 26, 2019)

At least it's only a$1000 now, so you can spend the other thousand finding all the right parts for it!!!


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Aug 26, 2019)

you're kidding -right? are you guys messing with my head again....


----------



## 5760rj (Aug 26, 2019)

no 







mr.cycleplane said:


> you're kidding -right? are you guys messing with my head again....View attachment 1053419



no the price has dropped


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Aug 26, 2019)

terrific!


----------



## 5760rj (Aug 26, 2019)

mr.cycleplane said:


> terrific!View attachment 1053466



im waiting for it to bottom out to $100 before I make an offer


----------



## kenny_hungus (Aug 28, 2019)

JUST A CLOWN


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Aug 29, 2019)

Well....................it's down to $600.00  Now.     https://www.ebay.com/itm/Schwinn-bl...a=0&pg=2059216&_trksid=p2059216.c100149.m2821


----------

